# Summer Fun with the dogs (waterwork photos)



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

We were out south of town yesterday for a little fun time with the dogs. Here's "Turk" and "Tiki" doing what they love to do...


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

nice pics!


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Great Pictures, looks like you where having Fun with "Turk" and "Tiki"..
Good looking Dogs :beer:


----------



## duckcommand (Dec 19, 2006)

Great pictures. Where at in Montana are you located. I have some family and friends in MT.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Very Nice,Montana is so beautiful!!!


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

duckcommand said:


> Great pictures. Where at in Montana are you located. I have some family and friends in MT.


These pictures were taken in the Bear Paw Mountains south of Havre...Beaver Creek and Upper Beaver Creek Lake.


----------



## WadeismyHERO (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice Pictures! Good looking pups. A little different view in the background than we have here in Minneapolis. If anyone has time could you help me out on how to post pictures? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Great pics. wish we could do that here in the summer. to many gators :x


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

those are some great pics. and a hell of a view on some of those pics too


----------

